# wheel advice



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I really like this wheel for the 67. I tthink it would look good with the black vinyl top, chrome trim. I am also thinking about adding a black pinstipe. My question is (what size and backspace will work for stock setup) I am thinking 18x8 with 5" backspace in front and 18x9 with 5.75 backspace in the rear. 245-40-18 front tire and 275-45-18 in the rear. I have researched this a lot and have been told this will fit. thoughts and opinions on the wheel selection needed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Personally, I prefer the wheels that are on the car in the picture. That said, a black pinstripe will absolutely enhance the car. I think if you ran redline tires on the old Torque Thrusts it would look killer.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are 18X9 (5.5" BS) with 275/40/18 and 18x8 Fronts (4.5" BS) with 245/45/18. I had to use a bfh and a cutoff wheel to make them fit. Not advised.

The Boss wheel is only available in 18X9.5 with 5" BS or 18X8 with 4.5" BS. The 18X9.5 will not work. Ridler makes a similar wheel with 5.5" BS, but still, 18X9.5 would only work with the perfect backspace.

The only option is a 2 piece wheel with custom backspacing. 5 3/4 or 5 7/8 for a 9 would be best.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Personally, I prefer the wheels that are on the car in the picture. That said, a black pinstripe will absolutely enhance the car. I think if you ran redline tires on the old Torque Thrusts it would look killer.


Agree 100%! :thumbsup:


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

A pinstripe would certainly break it up a bit and look great regardless of wheel choice. Redlines on your straight spoke T-Thrusts would be a great day two look; but the new wheels could also look good if you lowered the car a bit. Also, if new/larger wheels then the brakes should also look up to snuff. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

